# Radio Stations in Dubai



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

Which radio station would you rate in Dubai would it be Dubai 92 - Virgin - these are the only two I have been listening to from the UK are there any more informative stations that focus more on business and the economy these two just blare out music all day which I don't mind but sometimes you just want to listen to some real news

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum...Have a great day ... Zee


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

i've not been here long, but i've learnt enough to find Dubai 92 extremely tedious.
It really is 'lowest common denominator' radio!
Commercial Radio DJ's that need silly nicknames as a personality crutch, and a playlist extending to a maximum of five (crap) songs a day.

I was pointed at Dubai Eye a fortnight ago, and this has saved my sanity somewhat!
It is a talk radio station, which will give you the business / economy / arts / real news that you require!

There is also Rock Radio, if that's your thing. They have a more diverse playlist than some. Gives you BBC World Service News.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Ok, let me give you the run down shall I!

104.1 (DXB) 100.5 (AD) - Radio 1 - a bit more left of centre, plays more Dance and RnB orientated music.

99.3 (DXB) 106.0 (AD) - Radio 2 - Variety Hits - think Heart London, mixed bag of everything.

104.4 - Virgin Radio - Commercial Top 40 CHR radio

104.8 - Channel 4 - the UAE's oldest radio station. CHR Top 40 commercial radio

103.8 - Coast FM - Mixed bag of hits from days gone by up to now.

92.0 - Dubai 92 - Another 'heritage' station, mixed Top 40 hits.

103.8 - Dubai Eye - Talk radio, news, business, topical subjects etc

90.7 - Rock Radio - does what it says on the tin.

That's basically all your English speaking stations. Then of course you have all the Hindi, Arabic, Malayam etc alongside those.


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

Fantastic info really appreciate it looking forward to my move I love listening to Radio I feel it's important to me  Thanks for your help I believe the weather is improving I think 20 deg beats 3 deg last week we were at minus temperatures in UK and this year I have not bought a new winter coat just plenty of T shirts haha

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum...Have a great day ... Zee


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Chocoholic said:


> Ok, let me give you the run down shall I!
> 
> 104.1 (DXB) 100.5 (AD) - Radio 1 - a bit more left of centre, plays more Dance and RnB orientated music.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot ! Very useful, and exactly what I was looking for. Just hope that some of it works in AD (e.g. 99.3 works but is weak, so need to use 106)


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Only Radio 1 & 2 have separate frequencies for Abu Dhabi, everyone else has only one to cover the entire UAE. But all of these stations stream online.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Coast FM is 103.2, I used to listen to that before Rock Radio came on the scene.

Dubai 92, Radio 1 and Virgin Radio are dire unless you like Taylor Swift and Black Eyed Peas.

Radio 2 is ok, but was lightyears better when it just played "classic hits" instead of succumbing to the latest chart pish as the other 3.


----------

